# Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???



## Norgefahrer (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,ich komme gerade von der Nachtschicht und habe mich ernsthaft gefragt,ob man für das angeln im Meer oder an der Küste (Brandungsangeln) außer den Jahresfischereischein auch noch einen Erlaubnisschein haben muß  |kopfkrat  ;+  

Ich möchte mich demnächst mal an das Brandungsangeln wagen und weiß wirklich nicht ob ich mir einen Erlaubnisschein besorgen muß,um hier in Deutschland irgendwo am Meer bzw. an der Küste angeln zu dürfen.Wenn ja dann würde ich gerne wissen,wo man so einen Schein bekommt und was so ein Wisch kostet und ob er dann nur für bestimmte Abschnitte gilt  |kopfkrat 

Bitte klärt mich mal über dieses Thema auf...............

                            Herzlichen Dank und  |gutenach   ich muß mich jetzt erstmal hinlegen und bin gespannt ob ich heute Mittag schlauer bin  #h  #h


----------



## UlliT1964 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Moin Norgefahrer,

das ist je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt. In Meck-Pomm brauchst du einen zusätzlichen "Küstenschein". Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein allerdings nicht. Da kannst du überall an der Küste mit deinem Jahresfischereischein angeln. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie das Brodtener Ufer, aber die sind sehr selten.

Gruß
Ulli


----------



## Norgefahrer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*



			
				UlliT1964 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Norgefahrer,
> 
> das ist je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt. In Meck-Pomm brauchst du einen zusätzlichen "Küstenschein". Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein allerdings nicht. Da kannst du überall an der Küste mit deinem Jahresfischereischein angeln. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie das Brodtener Ufer, aber die sind sehr selten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank,wo kann man sich den schlau machen bezüglich der unterschiedlichen Handhabung und der sehr seltenen Ausnahmen    |kopfkrat


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Moin


Genaue Auskünfte bekommst du beim jeweiligen Landesverband des VDSF.

Einfach mal durchklingeln, da werden Sie bestimmt geholfen!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

ich stimme Katze da zu, oder Du holst Dir am Besten gleich die jeweilige Fischereiordnung, da stehen dann auch noch weitergehende Dinge drin...


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Moin


hast recht Hauke, allerdings muß man da Teilweise "Zwischen den Zeilen lesen" können, damit man da durchsteigt.

Geiles Angeln gestern, Respekt!!!

Katze


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Jo, beamtendeutsch halt ! 
Stimmt, gestern war echt mega, hat voll Spaß gemacht!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Sag doch erst mal wo du hin möchtest, M-V oder S-H! Dann kann dir sicher geholfen werden.


----------



## Norgefahrer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

@ Katze_01 :      Genaue Auskünfte bekommst du beim jeweiligen Landesverband des VDSF. Einfach mal durchklingeln, da werden Sie bestimmt geholfen!!!

 |rotwerden  das hier sagt mir garnichts  |kopfkrat  Landesverband des VDSF  ;+  wo finde ich die Telefonnummer ??


@Meeresangler_Schwerin: Da ich aus Burscheid komme (liegt in der Nähe von Leverkusen) wäre für mich Wohl Schleswig-Holstein am nächsten. Ich möchte da dann einfach mal für einen Tag hinfahren und angeln.Morgens bei mir so gegen 0:00 Uhr losfahren,damit ich früh genug Ankomme und dann gegen Abend wieder zurück    Es wäre für mich auch gut zu wissen,ob da die möglichkeit besteht ein 17 Fuß Boot oder was vergleichbares zu mieten (für einen Tag),dann könnte ich vielleicht auch mal zum Pilken da hochfahren  #6


----------



## Katze_01 (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Moin

Guckst du Hier


Anglerverband Sachsen e.V.Präsident: Dr. Broddack 
GeSt. Uwe Fricke 
Karl-Heine-Str. 64, 04229 Leipzig 
Tel.: 0341/4243216, Fax.: 0341/4243218 
Internet: http://www.av-sachsen.de 
E-Mail: vdsf-sachsen@t-online.deLV Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.Präsident: Thomas Günther 
GeSt. Priesterweg 4, 10829 Berlin 
Tel.: 030/7820575, Fax.:030/ 7819866 
Internet: http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de 
E-Mail : info@vdsfberlinbrandenburg.deLandesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.Präsident: Hans-Jürgen Hennig 
GeSt. Peter Tackmann 
Siedlung 18 a, 19065 Görslow 
Tel.: 03860/56030, Fax.: 03860/560329 
Internet: http://www.lav-mv.de 
E-Mail: lav-mv@t-online.deAngelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.Vorsitzender: Klaus D. Wege 
Im Haus des Sports, Schäferkampsallee 1, 20357 Hamburg 
Tel. u. Fax: 040/41908-271 
Internet: http://www.asvhh.de 
E-Mail: asvhhgesch@aol.comLSFV Schleswig-Holstein e.V.Präsident: Ernst Labbow 
GeSt. Papenkamp 52, 24114 Kiel 
Tel.: 0431/676818, Fax.: 0431/676810 
Internet: http://www.lsfv-sh.de 
E-Mail: info@lsfv-sh.deLFV Weser-Ems e.V.Präsident: Erich Henseler 
GeSt. Mars-la-Tour-Str. 6, (Haus III) 
Postfach 2549, 26121 Oldenburg 
Tel.: 0441/801624, Fax.: 0441/81791 
Internet: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de 
E-Mail: info@lfv-weser-ems.deLandesfischereiverband Bremen e.V. Fachverband für Castingsport, Fischerei und GewässerschutzPräsident: Rainer Schiller 
Gest.: Grambker Heerstr. 141, 28719 Bremen 
Tel.: 0421/6449994, Fax: 0421/ 6940224 
Internet: http://www.lfvbremen.de 
E-Mail : info@lfvbremen.de PLZ 3xxxx - 5xxxx

LSFV Niedersachsen e.V.Präsident: Peter Rössing 
GeSt. Calenbergerstr. 41, 30169 Hannover 
Tel.: 0511/17304, Fax.: 0511/17302FV Kurhessen e.V.Präsident: Gert Wenderoth 
GeSt. Kölnische Str. 48-50, 34117 Kassel 
Tel.: 0561/780444, Fax.: 0561/7299369 
Internet: http://www.fv-kurhessen.de 
E-Mail : FV.Kurhessen@t-online.deVDSF-Landesverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V.Präsident: Gerhard Kleve 
GeSt. Bahnhofstr. 1, 39435 Unseburg 
Tel.: 039263/31154, Fax.: 039263/31154LFV Westfalen und Lippe e.V.Präsident: Christian Uhlitzsch 
GeSt. Von-Vincke-Str. 4, 48143 Münster 
Tel.: 0251/56618, Fax.: 0251/42831 
Internet: http://www.lfv-westfalen.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-westfalen.deRheinischer FV von 1880 e.V.Vorsitzender: Walter Sollbach 
GeSt. Hannelore Skrotzki 
Webersbitze 20, 53804 Much 
Tel. u. Fax: 02245/4119 
Internet: http://www.rhfv.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-nr.deLFV Rheinland-Pfalz e.V.Präsident: Heinz Günster 
- Informationszentrum - 
Rheinstr. 60, 55437 Ockenheim 
Tel.: 06725/95996, Fax.: 06725/95997 
Internet: http://www.vdsf-rlp.de 
E-Mail : mholler@vdsf-rlp.de oder hkossmann@vdsf-rlp.deLV Westfalen-Lippe e.V.Vorsitzender: Dr. Rainer Hagemeyer 
GeSt. Köckingstr. 25, 58135 Hagen 
Tel.: 02331/4731277, Fax.: 02331/4731506 
E-Mail : lvwestflippe@freenet.dePLZ 6xxxx - 7xxxx

Verband Hessischer Sportfischer e.V.Präsident: Niklas Hafenrichter 
GeSt. Rheinstr. 36, 65185 Wiesbaden 
Tel.: 0611/302080, Fax.: 0611/301974 
Internet: http://www.vhsf.de 
E-Mail : vhsf@aol.comFischereiverband Saar e.V.Präsident: Werner Becker 
GeSt. Feldstraße 49, 66763 Dillingen, 
Mo.-Mi. von 15–17 Uhr, Do. von 16-18 Uhr 
Tel.: 06831/74776, Fax.: 06831/704896 
Internet: http://www.fv-saar.de 
E-Mail : info@fv-saar.deBadischer Sportfischer-Verband e.V.Präsident: Berthold Arnold 
GeSt. Anton Markmann 
Feldstr. 130, 68259 Mannheim 
Tel.: 0621/7179430, Fax.: 0621/7179432 
Internet: http://www.bsfv.de 
E-Mail : bsfv_@web.deLV Deutscher Sportfischer Hessen e.V.Präsident: Willi Laut 
GeSt. Adriastr. 21, 68623 Lampertheim 
Tel.: 06206/911525, Fax.: 06206/949756 
Internet: http://www.lvdsfhessen.de 
E-Mail : LVDSFHessen@t-online.deVerband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V.Präsident: Wolfgang Reuther 
GeSt. Urachstr. 34, 70190 Stuttgart 
Tel.: 0711/604742, Fax.: 0711/6402718 
Internet: http://www.vfg-bw.org 
E-Mail : info@vfg-bw.orgLFV Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern e.V.Präsident: Wilhelm Claus 
Gst. Hauptstr. 32, 72488 Sigmaringen/ Laiz 
Tel.: 07571/52526, Fax.: 07571/50497 
Internet: http://www.lfv-swh.de 
E-Mail : LFVSWHohenz@t-online.deLFV Baden e.V.Präsident: Georg Riegger 
GeSt. Bernhardstr. 8, 79098 Freiburg 
Tel.: 0761/ 23224, Fax.: 0761/ 37527 
Internet: http://www.lfvbaden.de 
E-Mail : lfvbaden@aol.com PLZ 8xxxx - 9xxxx

LFV Bayern e.VPräsident: Eberhard Roese 
GeSt. Pechdellerstr. 16, 81545 München 
Tel.: 089/6427260, Fax.: 089/ 64272666 
Internet: http://www.lfvbayern.de 
E-Mail: lfvbayern@t-online.deLV Schwaben e.V.Präsident: Hans Huber 
GeSt. Steppacher Str. 34, 86420 Diedorf-Lettenbach 
Tel.: 0821/488 087Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e. V. (TLAV) 
- Verband der Fischwaid und zum Schutz der Gewässer und Natur e. V.Präsident: Dietrich Roese 
GeSt. André Pleikies, 
Postschließfach  100 242, 99002 Erfurt 
Moritzstr. 14, 99084 Erfurt 
Tel.: 0361/6464233, Fax.: 0361/2622914 
Internet: http://www.vdsf-thueringen.de 
E-Mail: TLAV-Info@t-online.de 


Katze


----------



## Norgefahrer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Ooooohhhhhhh Katze_01,dass nenn ich aber Service  #6  aller herzlichsten Dank für deine Mühe  :l   :q  da werde ich mich mal durchlesen.
DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Hi, na für Schleswig Holstein benötigst du nichts weiter. Nur den Fischereischein und den wirst du ja sicher haben. Boote gibs wohl auf Fehmarn oder in Großenbrode zu mieten aber das weiß ich nicht so genau das ist nicht meine Gegend. Aber ich denke nun wissen alle Bescheid und du wirst deine Tipps bekomen. Zur Bootsmite standen in vergangenen Threads auber auch schon viele Tipps. Eventuell suchst du mal ein wenig.


----------



## Norgefahrer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein für´s Meeresangeln ???*

Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten es wurde mir hier,wie immer gut geholfen  #6  #h


----------

